# Compra-venta > Vendo >  CRISS ANGEL BILLETE EN BOLSA DE PATATAS CHIPS + juego mentalista

## Moñiño

Vendo DVD origina, por tener uno por error de l "Billete o carta en la bolsa de patatas chips" de Criss Angel.·        *Una juego de fuerteimpacto con un gimmick muy fácil de hacer. Todo explicado en el dvd.
POR 16 EUROS*

También vendo 


*MISTARJETAS MENTALESANIMALESY OTRAS IDEAS PARA MENTALISTAS (LIBRO MASBARAJA) Ideas mentalistas para close up, salón…. 20 euros.
Todo sin gastos de envio.*

----------


## Moñiño

DVD vendido. Gracias

----------


## Moñiño

Todo vendido,

----------

